# Marshall’s find



## Texasstate (Apr 5, 2019)

found this today for $11 
Burl acacia 

Was this a good buy ??

About 14x8x1

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2019)

I would think so, looks pretty cool to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice! Where did you find it?


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 5, 2019)

Never mind I figured it out lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2019)

Sweet deal! What are you going to make with it? Chuck


----------



## Patrude (Apr 5, 2019)

I'd say u got a decent deal there. Mostly any timber with good figure is worthy but this sample had exceptional figure. Good stuff


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 5, 2019)

Gonna use it as a box top I believe

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 8, 2019)

I would say you have a good find. Really interesting figure.


----------



## T. Ben (May 21, 2019)




----------

